# Ποια ήταν η γενικότερη σημασία του ελληνογερμανικού πολέμου;



## panadeli (May 20, 2013)

Τι καταλαβαίνετε από την παραπάνω ερώτηση; Τι θα απαντούσατε; Το σημαντικότερο: με _πόσες λέξεις_ θα απαντούσατε; Τριακόσιες; Τρεις χιλιάδες; Τριάντα χιλιάδες; Εκατόν τριάντα χιλιάδες;

Θέλω να πω, το ερώτημα "ποια ήταν η γενικότερη σημασία του ελληνογερμανικού πολέμου" θα μπορούσε κάλλιστα να είναι ο τίτλος ένος πολύτομου πονήματος, και σίγουρα όχι ένα ερώτημα το οποίο καλείται να απαντήσει ένας μαθητής λυκείου σε χρόνο τριών ωρών. Στον οποίο χρόνο παράλληλα καλείται, μεταξύ άλλων, να "δώσει το περιεχόμενο" όρων όπως ο Ψυχρός Πόλεμος, να "παρουσιάσει το περιεχόμενο" (sic!) της συνθήκης των Βερσαλλιών (η οποία, ειρήσθω εν παρόδω, περιλαμβάνει 440 άρθρα), και να "αναφερθεί", έτσι γενικά και αόριστα, στην οικονομική συγκυρία στην Ευρώπη και τις ΗΠΑ κατά τη δεκαετία του 1920.

Τα παραπάνω ερωτήματα, και άλλα αντίστοιχα, περιλαμβάνονται στα φετινά θέματα Ιστορίας Γενικής Παιδείας των πανελλαδικών εξετάσεων.
Θαυμάστε:
ΘΕΜΑ Β2
Ποια ήταν η γενικότερη σημασία:
α. της επικράτησης των Ελλήνων στον ελληνοϊταλικό πόλεμο (μονάδες 7) και
β. του ελληνογερμανικού πολέμου (μονάδες 6).


Βέβαια η παραπάνω ερώτηση είναι ορθά διατυπωμένη αν απλά προστεθεί ένα σιωπηλό υποδηλούμενο που δεν χρειάζεται να ειπωθεί φωναχτά, διότι όλοι οι εξεταζόμενοι το ξέρουν πολύ καλά:
Σύμφωνα με τις σελίδες τάδε και τάδε του βιβλίου των τάδε και τάδε, ποια ήταν η γενικότερη σημασία:
α. της επικράτησης των Ελλήνων στον ελληνοϊταλικό πόλεμο (μονάδες 7) και
β. του ελληνογερμανικού πολέμου (μονάδες 6).

Ένα πράγμα που ξέρω καλά και πάντοτε τηρώ όταν βάζω θέματα σε εξετάσεις είναι ότι τα ερωτήματα οφείλουν να είναι σαφή και να μην επιδέχονται παρερμηνείες. Πρέπει ο ερωτώμενος να μπορεί να καταλάβει τι ζητάει η ερώτηση άσχετα με το υπόβαθρό του, άσχετα αν έχει διαβάσει το τάδε ή το δείνα βιβλίο, άσχετα αν έχει κάνει μάθημα με τον τάδε ή τον δείνα καθηγητή. Ερωτήσεις του στιλ: "τι γνωρίζετε για το τάδε" ή "ποιο είναι το περιεχόμενο του τάδε" ή "ποια είναι η γενική σημασία του τάδε" πρέπει, κατά την άποψή μου τουλάχιστον, να αποφεύγονται δια ροπάλου, αν μη τι άλλο επειδή ο μη υποψιασμένος εξεταζόμενος δεν ξέρει από πού να αρχίσει και πού να τελειώσει. Ή μάλλον ξέρει μόνο όταν υπάρχουν σιωπηλές (και εντελώς απαράδεκτες και αντιπαιδαγωγικές) συμφωνίες του τύπου: "σύμφωνα με την τάδε σελίδα του τάδε βιβλίου...". Συγχωρήστε με αν είμαι αυστηρός, αλλά το γεγονός ότι μπαίνουν τέτοια θέματα σε πανελλαδικές εξετάσεις δείχνει ότι έχουμε χάσει τελείως τη μπάλα.


----------



## drsiebenmal (May 20, 2013)

*Δεν λέω ότι αυτές είναι οι σωστές απαντήσεις. Δεν το ξέρω αυτό!* Στο σχολικό βιβλίο βρήκα πάντως αυτές τις παραγράφους:

Η επικράτηση των Ελλήνων στον πόλεμο κατά της φασιστικής Ιταλίας, σε εποχή που όλες οι χώρες της Ευρώπης είχαν -συχνά και εθελούσια- υποταγεί στον Άξονα, χαιρετίστηκε ως νίκη των ελεύθερων λαών κατά των δυνάμεων της βίας και του ολοκληρωτισμού. Και στο στρατηγικό πεδίο, όμως η νίκη των Ελλήνων απέτρεψε την επικράτηση του Άξονα στο βόρειο ήμισυ της Ανατολικής Μεσογείου και, κατ' επέκταση, σε τμήμα τουλάχιστον της Μέσης Ανατολής.

και:

Η σημασία της ένοπλης ελληνογερμανικής σύρραξης είναι μεγάλη. Η αναγκαστική στροφή στα Βαλκάνια υποχρέωσε τον Χίτλερ να αναβάλει την εκτέλεση της επιχείρησης «Μπαρμπαρόσα» κατά της Σοβιετικής Ένωσης. Η μετάθεση της ημερομηνίας έναρξής της, από τα μέσα Μαΐου στις 22 Ιουνίου, είχε ως αποτέλεσμα να μην προλάβουν τελικώς τα γερμανικά στρατεύματα τον Νοέμβριο του 1941 να καταλάβουν το Λένινγκραντ και τη Μόσχα, προτού ακινητοποιηθούν εξαιτίας των αντίξοων καιρικών συνθηκών του ρωσικού χειμώνα.

Προφανώς, όπως ήδη σημείωσε ο panadeli, η χρήση ακόμη και του σχεδόν ίδιου λεκτικού εισαγωγικού σχήματος δύσκολα θα μπορούσαμε να πούμε ότι δεν κλείνει το μάτι στον μαθητή και δεν του επισημαίνει από ποιο σημείο πρέπει να αρχίσει να γράφει.

*Όμως, το ξαναλέω. Δεν το ξέρω αυτό!*


----------



## panadeli (May 20, 2013)

Να διευκρινίσω ότι το πρόβλημά μου δεν αφορά το τι γράφει το βιβλίο, αλλά αποκλειστικά και μόνο την ερώτηση, την οποία βρίσκω απαράδεκτα ασαφή. Τι πάει να πει "η _γενικότερη σημασία_ του πολέμου;" Για ποιους; Για τους Έλληνες; Για τους Γερμανούς; Για τους Ρώσους; Για τον πλανήτη ολόκληρο; Για τις γενιές του πολέμου; Για τις επόμενες γενιές; Για το σήμερα;

Αν θέλανε την απάντηση που γράφει από πάνω ο δόκτωρας, θα μπορούσαν να ρωτήσουν: 
_Πώς επηρέασε ο ελληνογερμανικός πόλεμος τις κατοπινές πολεμικές επιχειρήσεις του Άξονα; 
_Ή κάτι τέτοιο τελοσπάντων.


----------



## Earion (May 20, 2013)

Όπα! Από εδώ το φέραμε από εκεί το πήγαμε, αργά ή γρήγορα θα ξεπηδούσε ο λαγός. Φτάσαμε στο ζουμί της υπόθεσης. Και το ζουμί είναι ο ωραίος και προσφιλής εθνικός μας μύθος, ότι χάρη στην αντίσταση των Ελλήνων στη γερμανική εισβολή δεν κατάφεραν οι Γερμανοί να μπούνε στη Μόσχα και στο Λένινγκραντ.

Ας το δούμε με συντομία:

Η αναγκαστική στροφή στα Βαλκάνια υποχρέωσε τον Χίτλερ να αναβάλει την εκτέλεση της επιχείρησης _Μπαρμπαρόσα _κατά της Σοβιετικής Ένωσης. 

Αυτό ως εδώ είναι σωστό. Οι γερμανικές δυνάμεις, ιδίως οι τεθωρακισμένες μεραρχίες, που χρησιμοποιήθηκαν στην εκστρατεία στα Βαλκάνια (και όχι μόνο ειδικά εναντίον της Ελλάδας) έπρεπε να αναδιοργανωθούν, να επαναφέρουν σε καλή κατάσταση τον εξοπλισμό τους και να μετακινηθούν, προτού μπουν στη διάταξη μάχης εναντίον της Σοβιετικής Ένωσης. Αλλά οι δυνάμεις αυτές, από τα Βαλκάνια, τοποθετήθηκαν στο Νότιο Μέτωπο, και δεν είχαν αντικειμενικό σκοπό να καταλάβουν τη Μόσχα ή το Λένινγκραντ. Επιπλέον η εκστρατεία στην Ελλάδα ολοκληρώθηκε στις 29-30 Απριλίου 1941, ενώ αυτοί που πρόβαλαν αντίσταση κατά των Γερμανών στην ηπειρωτική Ελλάδα δεν ήταν τόσο οι Έλληνες όσο οι Βρετανοί και οι στρατιώτες της Κοινοπολιτείας. Η πραγματική αντίσταση που αντιτάχθηκε, και που πράγματι ήταν σπουδαία, ήταν στην Κρήτη (20 Μαΐου-1η Ιουνίου). Αλλά τα στρατεύματα που πολέμησαν στην Κρήτη δεν χρησιμοποιήθηκαν εναντίον της Σοβιετικής Ένωσης.

Η μετάθεση της ημερομηνίας έναρξής της, από τα μέσα Μαΐου στις 22 Ιουνίου, είχε ως αποτέλεσμα να μην προλάβουν τελικώς τα γερμανικά στρατεύματα τον Νοέμβριο του 1941 να καταλάβουν το Λένινγκραντ και τη Μόσχα, προτού ακινητοποιηθούν εξαιτίας των αντίξοων καιρικών συνθηκών του ρωσικού χειμώνα.

Όχι, εδώ είναι το σφάλμα. Άλλοι ήταν οι λόγοι της αποτυχίας των Γερμανών, και τους παραθέτει σύντομα η αγγλική Βικιπαίδεια εδώ: υποτίμηση του δυναμικού των Σοβιετικών, κολοσσιαία εμπόδια στην επιμελητεία και έλλειψη προετοιμασίας για χειμερινό πόλεμο. Για να το πούμε με λίγα λόγια: οι Γερμανοί υπολόγιζαν να εγκλωβίσουν τον κύριο όγκο των δυνάμεων των Σοβιετικών σε μια γραμμή που να μην απέχει παραπάνω από 500 χιλιόμετρα από τα σύνορα και εκεί να δώσουν τη αποφασιστική μάχη. Ως εκεί έφτανε η ποιοτική εμβέλειά τους· ως εκεί θα μπορούσαν να εφαρμόσουν άνετα τις τακτικές του κεραυνοβόλου πολέμου και να υπερισχύσουν. Αυτό δεν το πέτυχαν. Οι Σοβιετικοί υπέστησαν φοβερές απώλειες, αλλά κράτησαν τις δυνάμεις τους, υποχωρώντας όλο και πιο πίσω και εκκενώνοντας τις περιοχές τους (εφαρμόζοντας μάλιστα τακτική καμένης γης). Κακές επιλογές μικρότερης κλίμακας των Γερμανών (κατά διαταγή του Χίτλερ) συνέτειναν στην απώλεια χρόνου και δυναμικού. Οι Σοβιετικοί από την άλλη έπαιξαν και κέρδισαν το παιχνίδι της καθυστέρησης. Όταν ενέσκηψε ο βαρύς χειμώνας, τα πράγματα είχαν ήδη λίγο πολύ ξεκαθαρίσει. Επιπλέον, ισχυρίζονται πολλοί, και στη Μόσχα να έμπαιναν οι Γερμανοί και στο Λένινγκραντ, τίποτα δεν θα άλλαζε, όπως δεν άλλαξε τίποτα με το που μπήκε ο Ναπολέων στη Μόσχα το 1812.

Συμπέρασμα: η ελληνική αντίσταση στον Γερμανό εισβολέα ήταν, πρώτον, αυτονόητο εθνικό καθήκον, δεύτερον, ηρωική και παράτολμη στάση, άξια θαυμασμού και παράδειγμα για το μέλλον, τρίτον, μεγάλου ηθικού βάρους συνεισφορά στον αγώνα της ανθρωπότητας κατά του φασιστικού τέρατος, αλλά δεν αποτέλεσε την κρίσιμη καμπή του πολέμου όπως μας αρέσει να πιστεύουμε.

Όποιος θέλει να διαβάσει μια ωραία ανάλυση των αιτίων της γερμανικής αποτυχίας (κακός σχεδιασμός, κακή επιμελητεία) του συνιστώ το βιβλίο του Martin Van Creveld _Επιμελητεία και πόλεμος_, που έχει ειδικό κεφάλαιο γι' αυτό.


----------



## dharvatis (May 20, 2013)

Πολύ σωστά τα λέει ο Earion. Νόμιζα ότι ο μύθος περί αναβολής της επιχείρησης Μπαρμπαρόσσα είχε πεθάνει, δεν φανταζόμουν ότι τον διδάσκουν και στο σχολείο!


----------



## panadeli (May 21, 2013)

Πολλά πράγματα που δεν φαντάζεσαι εξακολουθούν να διδάσκονται στο σχολείο...


----------



## dharvatis (May 21, 2013)

Το φοβόμουν αυτό, και τρέμω την ημέρα που θα πάει σχολείο ο μικρός...


----------



## panadeli (May 21, 2013)

Μην τρέμεις, όλοι τα έχουμε περάσει. :s
Απλά πρέπει να είσαι σε εγρήγορση για διάφορα πράγματα, όπως ας πούμε αυτό, αλλά και πολλά άλλα.
Το σημερινό σχολείο διατηρεί ατόφια πολλά στοιχεία θρησκευτικής κατήχησης, και συχνά συναντά κανείς έντονο εθνικισμό και μισαλλοδοξία. Από αρκετές απόψεις, είναι και παραμένει ένας βαθιά συντηρητικός θεσμός. Κι ας μην αναφερθώ στον τρόπο με τον οποίον αντιμετωπίζονται τα διάφορα προβλήματα που ανακύπτουν. Παράλληλα όμως ενδέχεται να συναντήσεις και πολλά που θα σε εκπλήξουν θετικά. Δεν είναι όλα μαύρα.


----------



## SBE (May 22, 2013)

Mέρος της εκπαίδευσης είναι και το να ανακαλύπτεις μεγαλώνοντας πως στο σχολείο κάποια πράγματα στα έμαθαν στραβά. Εγώ έτσι το βλέπω. ότι δηλαδή θα πρέπει μεγαλώνοντας να μπορείς να αμφισβητείς, να ερευνάς και να δέχεσαι τα αποτελέσματα της έρευνας. Το ότι υπάρχουν πολλοί άνθρωποι (όχι μόνο Έλληνες) που δεν το κάνουν αυτό δε σημαίνει τίποτα παραπάνω από το ότι χρειάζεται μεγαλύτερη ανάπτυξη της κρίσης.


----------



## drsiebenmal (May 22, 2013)

Να δεχτώ ότι μεγαλώνοντας θα ανακαλύπτεις πως κάποια πράγματα σου τα έμαθαν στο σχολείο *περιληπτικά*. Δεν μπορώ να δεχτώ ότι θα ανακαλύψεις πως κάποια πράγματα σου τα έμαθαν στο σχολείο λάθος ή, έστω, μεροληπτικά. Υπάρχει μεγάλη διαφορά, κυρίως επειδή:

(α) για ποικίλους λόγους, μπορεί να μην τύχει να το ανακαλύψεις/να το μάθεις ποτέ
(β) μπορεί να αντιδράσεις εύλογα σε όσα θα μαθαίνεις μελλοντικά αφού «δεν τα έμαθες έτσι στο σχολείο».


----------



## SBE (May 22, 2013)

Τα μαθήματα που σχολιάζουμε φυσικά δεν είναι η χημεία ή η γεωγραφία αλλά η ιστορία κυρίως. Αν κρίνω απο το ενδιαφέρον πολλών ενήλικων για την ιστορία, οι πιθανότητες να μην ανακαλύψεις "ποτέ" κάτι μεροληπτικό είναι λίγες αν ενδιαφέρεσαι. Αλλιώς σημαίνει ότι δεν ενδιαφέρεσαι γενικότερα για την ιστορία και δεν είναι μέρος της καθημερινότητάς του ή της αντίληψής σου για τον κόσμο.


----------



## Hellegennes (May 22, 2013)

Πολύς κόσμος ενδιαφέρεται αλλά η εικόνα που έχει απ' το σχολείο είναι αρκετά ισχυρή για να αντιδράσει απέναντι σε τελείως νέα εικόνα. Ειδικά δε όταν αυτό που έμαθε τού ζητήθηκε σε πανελλαδικές εξετάσεις.


----------



## drsiebenmal (May 22, 2013)

Ας βάλουμε και μια σχετική παραπομπή αλλού στη Λεξιλογία...


----------



## Zazula (Jun 13, 2013)

Earion said:


> Αυτοί που πρόβαλαν αντίσταση κατά των Γερμανών στην ηπειρωτική Ελλάδα δεν ήταν τόσο οι Έλληνες όσο οι Βρετανοί και οι στρατιώτες της Κοινοπολιτείας.


Βέβαια εδώ αδικείς την αντίσταση των Ελλήνων στη Μάχη των Οχυρών Ρούπελ, Ιστίμπεη κλπ (δλδ προτού μπουν οι Γερμανοί στην Ελλάδα).



Earion said:


> Η πραγματική αντίσταση που αντιτάχθηκε, και που πράγματι ήταν σπουδαία, ήταν στην Κρήτη (20 Μαΐου-1η Ιουνίου).


Με την ευκαιρία:


----------



## Earion (Jun 13, 2013)

Έχεις δίκιο, Ζάζουλα. Η βιαστική σύνοψη συχνά αδικεί και δεν ήταν στις προθέσεις μου να μειώσω αυτή τη συμβολή.


----------



## LostVerse (Jun 17, 2013)

SBE said:


> Mέρος της εκπαίδευσης είναι και το να ανακαλύπτεις μεγαλώνοντας πως στο σχολείο κάποια πράγματα στα έμαθαν στραβά. Εγώ έτσι το βλέπω. ότι δηλαδή θα πρέπει μεγαλώνοντας να μπορείς να αμφισβητείς, να ερευνάς και να δέχεσαι τα αποτελέσματα της έρευνας. Το ότι υπάρχουν πολλοί άνθρωποι (όχι μόνο Έλληνες) που δεν το κάνουν αυτό δε σημαίνει τίποτα παραπάνω από το ότι χρειάζεται μεγαλύτερη ανάπτυξη της κρίσης.



_«η μελέτη της ιστορίας και η διδαχή της ιστορίας είναι δυο πράγματα που *δεν* ταυτίζονται υποχρεωτικά.»_*

*Χρήστος Γιανναράς
*
[*η διατύπωση στο περίπου]


----------



## Hellegennes (Jun 17, 2013)

Ε, ναι, αλλά από την άποψη της λεπτομέρειας και της αμφιβολίας, όχι από την άποψη της διαστρέβλωσης και των ξεκάθαρων ψεμάτων.


----------



## LostVerse (Jun 17, 2013)

Hellegennes said:


> Ε, ναι, αλλά από την άποψη της λεπτομέρειας και της αμφιβολίας, όχι από την άποψη της διαστρέβλωσης και των ξεκάθαρων ψεμάτων.



Ναι μεν, αλλά δυστυχώς αυτό είναι ξεκάθαρα θέμα ερμηνείας, δεν μπορεί να μπει σε ζυγαριά.


----------



## Hellegennes (Jun 17, 2013)

Δεν νομίζω ότι είναι θέμα ερμηνείας το αν συνέβη ή όχι το Χ περιστατικό. Η αποτίμηση μπορεί να είναι θέμα ερμηνείας, όχι όμως και τα αποδεδειγμένα γεγονότα.


----------



## SBE (Jun 18, 2013)

Τα αποδεδειγμένα γεγονότα και τα γεγονότα είναι δυο διαφορετικές έννοιες, ειδικά όσο πηγαίνουμε πιο πίσω.


----------



## LostVerse (Jun 22, 2013)

Hellegennes said:


> Δεν νομίζω ότι είναι θέμα ερμηνείας το αν συνέβη ή όχι το Χ περιστατικό. Η αποτίμηση μπορεί να είναι θέμα ερμηνείας, όχι όμως και τα αποδεδειγμένα γεγονότα.



Εξαρτάται από τα γεγονότα. Ποιο γεγονός π.χ. δεν είναι θέμα ερμηνείας; Η απόβαση στη Νορμανδία; Σίγουρα, καθώς υπήρξαν και υπάρχουν άπειροι μάρτυρες και πηγές. Τι γίνεται όμως με άλλα γεγονότα όπου ούτε μάρτυρες πολλοί κι αξιόπιστοι υπήρξαν, ούτε αντίστοιχα πηγές; Η σφαγή του Κατύν π.χ; 

Νομίζω ότι ειδικά όσον αφορά γεγονότα σε καιρό πολέμου, περίοδο δηλαδή όπου η στρατιωτική λογοκρισία και προπαγάνδα είναι αν όχι η αποκλειστική, τουλάχιστον η κύρια πηγή ενημέρωσης, καλό είναι να κρατάμε μικρό καλάθι, να είμαστε στοιχειωδώς επιφυλακτικοί και να προτιμάμε την λογική των πολλών πηγών, και στο τέλος να εξακολουθούμε να κρατάμε εκείνο το μικρό καλάθι. Σ' αυτές τις περιπτώσεις την ιστορία την γράφουν οι νικητές, κι οι ιστορικοί του μέλλοντος θέλοντας και μη έχουν πρόσβαση σε περιορισμένες πηγές.


----------

